
What The Fuck Is My Career Objective - captn3m0
http://whatthefuckismycareerobjective.com/
======
markyc
yeah the company's "About us" isn't much different, so what do they expect?
<http://www.langoor.com.au/about-langoor>

It works both ways guys

~~~
langoor
Touche indeed.

Though a new website is on its way and its a bit less general. Our business
has already changed quite a bit and we are more specific in our focus.

:)

------
herval
"If you receive resumés from India you probably receive these blanket career
objective statements that make no sense"

I'm afraid you'll get these kinds of resumes from lame people from anywhere,
not just india...

